# Any One Can Bake



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

WOOOO HOOOOO.....picked up this 1929 gem for $1 yesterday at a booksale. Ooodles of photos, 100 page thin volume.

There are photos with a series of pix that show you how things are assembled. 

The book starts out with what linens to use, how to set a table, service, decoration...then measurements...."A Guide to Proper Temperatures" for baking, deep fat frying and sugar syrups.....

The first chapter is on biscuits, with a master recipe and numerous variations, then separate similar recipes. On to coffee cake, buns and breads
Quick Loaves and muffins.....
Cake Making..."batter method", Spanish Cake, Cottage Pudding, Creaming method, Sweets for Children......
Then a short chapter on "Wholesome Baking for Children" including a section on School Lunch Box and suggestions for hot home luncheons.....

Evolution of Baking Powder, how cool!!! I never realized that cream of tartar and tartaric acid were from grapes....duh.....

Sponge cakes, angel cakes, gold cakes, unusual and delicious loaf cakes, quick luncheon cakes.....on to doughnuts wooo hoooo......first you fill the frying kettle 1/2 full with lard (oh you know this will be good), oil or other cooking fat....fritters, croquettes, crullers, turnovers, doughnuts

On to eclairs, and puffs.....
Frostings and Icings, boiled, seven minute and butter....how to use the syrup thermometer....too cool

ginger snaps, meringues and macaroons....including Mrs. Moody's Black Walnut Bars.

Cupcakes, lady betty, layer cakes, topic aroma and other new cakes......tea cakes....then puff pastry, yep, real puff pastry, layers and all.....
pies, dumplings, shortcakes....

what a cookbook.....probably 15 recipes on each recipe page. for example page 88

Uncooked Icing 1 and 2
Seven Minute Frosting, marshmallow seven minute frosting, chocolate, coffee

Chocolate Icing

Soft Chocolate Icing

Sea Foam Frosting

Divinity Frosting

Cocoa Icing

Maple Frosting

Mock Maple Frosting

Cocoanut Marshmallow Frosting

Butterscotch Icing (without sugar)

Cocoanut frosting

Then of course there's Christmas Pudding, Steamed Fig Pudding, Snowballs....etc.

Total Gem.


----------

